# Seriously?



## Joshnir (Mar 28, 2011)

So I post a WTB thread in the marketplace and it gets closed right away saying I have to contribute more? Let's think about this, I'm trying to buy my first 7 string, hard to contribute to 7 string discussion if I don't own one. I could see if I just posted a link to ebay or something trying to sell my own stuff but I'm actually trying to buy a guitar here. I have references, I have nice high end gear to trade, I have cash. Not trying to be a dick but this seems pretty silly. I suppose it's ebay time for me


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 28, 2011)

eBay is a good idea.


----------

